# Bait



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

Hi im going out in the gulf in a few days and wondering if anyone would pm me gps coordinates for some spots or some bouys that hold some good baits




Thanks


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Always the number 1 and 2


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Bait still not their yet


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Probably do better getting some pinfish if your bottom fishing.


----------



## jwabnitz (Mar 25, 2013)

use frozen cigar minnos, squid for grouper, manhaden is the best but it is hard to find, catch pinfish for the bottom, croaker, small fish, but mainly manhaden.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

How far out must we go to go grouper?


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Just get a sabiki and drop it by any structure.#8 green heads. you will catch enough bait (red lips, pinfish, cigars if there there) for the day in a 1/2 hour depending how many are fishing.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a really "hot spot" for finding bait :yes:

30° 21.979'N
87° 10.285'W


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nice*

nice to share your spot


aquatic argobull said:


> This is a really "hot spot" for finding bait :yes:
> 
> 30° 21.979'N
> 87° 10.285'W


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I know my uncle always used pin fish and grunts as grouper bait back in the day. I would think anything palm size would attract anything predator wise. I don't get out very often due to cost so my experience is very limited. I don't see it getting any better till things turn around. I grew up fishing as a kid down south both fresh and salt so I always did great down there but since moving up here, its been a whole new learning experience for me and nothing I did down there really works.lol I don't spend the anywhere near the time I was on the water back then. I dropped the boat in the water in the morning and didn't come in till dark but having a kid and wife changed all that.lol. Thanks for the bait tips for they help out a lot when some of us aren't sure where to find them.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

aquatic argobull said:


> This is a really "hot spot" for finding bait :yes:
> 
> 30° 21.979'N
> 87° 10.285'W


Do they have live and frozen bait there?

How about a phone number?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-...a=X&ei=fiZ0Ud7-A4ay9gTto4CIAg&ved=0CDEQ8gEwAA


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

snookman said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-...a=X&ei=fiZ0Ud7-A4ay9gTto4CIAg&ved=0CDEQ8gEwAA


Yep, that's the hot spot I found. Right on Hwy 98 but still no phone number. Hopefully we'll get more details. I'm sure this is just what the op is looking for :thumbdown:. 
I'd guess it might be a good place to pick up ice too.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry, had to. Have a sense of humor. It's hot spots bait and tackle. They do have frozen and live bait. It's my go-to

http://www.hotspotstackle.com/


----------

